# Verkaufe ein paar alte PC-Spiele und DVD\'s



## Prime85 (18. April 2010)

Alle Artikel sind in einem sehr guten Zustand und in der Originalverpackung (alle Preise sind inkl. Versandkosten).
Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch per Mail an mich wenden.


*PC Spiele*

Chaser    3 €

Die Völker (Green Pepper)    2,50 €

Sins of a Solar Empire 
+ Original Sountrack auf extra CD    6 €

The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind - Game of the Year Edition (Green Pepper)    3 €

Unreal Tournament 2004    2,50 €


*DVD's*

Alone in the dark    2,50 €

From dusk till dawn - gekürzte Fassung    3,50 €

Immortal    3,50 €

Interstate    5 €

Mario Barth Live "Männer sind Schweine, Frauen aber auch!"    5 €

Zurück in die Zukunft    4,50 €


----------



## Martinroessler (26. April 2010)

hi,

ich hätte Interesse an Chaser. Ist ja die deutsche Erstauflage in DVD-Hülle, oder?


----------



## Prime85 (27. April 2010)

Martinroessler schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hätte Interesse an Chaser. Ist ja die deutsche Erstauflage in DVD-Hülle, oder?


Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Ich war vorher noch nicht zu Hause.

Chaser ist in einer DVD-Hülle und auf zwei CD's, ob es die Erstauflage ist, weiß ich nicht. Auf der Hülle und den CD's steht jedenfalls 2004.

Falls noch Interesse besteht, dann kannst du dich ja melden.


----------

